# Burris eliminator 4



## Vincent203 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is the Burris eliminator legal to hunt with in utah


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Laser Rangefinder: Eliminator LaserScope


The Eliminator is the most effective hunting rangefinder in the world. The push of a button, the scope ranges and displays the distance to the target.




www.burrisoptics.com





Your answer is on page 43-44


https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2022_field_regs.pdf


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe so. It used to be range finding, electronic scopes were allowed.

I think the verbiage was something like "as long as it does not transmit a visible beam of light, aim, calculate a firing solution and fire the weapon"

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm not so sure, although as usual DWR leaves their wordage open for debate.


From the regs I posted earlier: (emphasis mine)


> You may only use firearms and archery tackle that are expressly permitted in this guidebook.
> While hunting big game, you may not use:
> 
> • A firearm that’s capable of being fired fully automatic
> ...


From Burris website: (emphasis mine)


> The Eliminator Laserscope is the most innovative and effective hunting riflescope in the world. With the push of a button, the Eliminator ranges and displays the distance to the target (factoring in angle).* It instantly calculates and displays the exact aiming point and wind data all inside the scope for complete situational awareness.* No need for wasting time with separate rangefinders, apps or smartphones. The Eliminator significantly increases your effectiveness as a hunter and the distance at which you can ethically take game.
> The built-in laser rangefinder is now capable of ranging out to 2,000 yards. Trajectory compensation is accurate at any magnification, and the integrated inclinometer compensates for shots at any uphill or downhill angle. The Eliminator IV and Eliminator V offer improved ballistics accommodating for centerfire, rimfire, muzzleloader and slug gun loads. It also comes with a wireless remote for laser activation.



I'm thinking it's not legal.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

As I read it, the Burris Eliminator would be legal. The key part of the phrase in the rule is "automatically discharges the firearm". If you pull the trigger, you should be fine with that scope. If it is linked to shoot on it's own when the barrel lines up with the point of aim it would be illegal.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Hill Hunter said:


> As I read it, the Burris Eliminator would be legal. The key part of the phrase in the rule is "automatically discharges the firearm". If you pull the trigger, you should be fine with that scope. If it is linked to shoot on it's own when the barrel lines up with the point of aim it would be illegal.


Yeah that's DWR wording again. They never get it right. Best answer is to call DWR. It's that AND they put in there, instead of an OR. Anywho, it's not me risking citation, so I'm out. Ya'll do what you want.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree the "and" is a critical point in the rule. But they did write "and" in the rule so isn't that what they would have to go by? (R657-5-7(2)(c))

But yes, I agree if you are concerned it would be good to get an answer from DWR. But emailing might be a good idea so you have it in writing.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It doesn't shoot the gun itself so it should be legal.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent203 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks guys I’m gonna go ahead and email them and ask that way I have something to go by if someone questions me


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yeah that's DWR wording again.


Point taken. Looking through the rule apparently I am supposed to be using a 170 grain sabot in my muzzleloader. That is a heavy piece of plastic.


----------

